# catching springtails



## DannyD (May 6, 2012)

not sure if this has been mentioned before but i tried this last night and it worked pretty well. lay an empty beer bottle in an area where you suspect springtails. they walk right in and you can just tap them out into a cup to make sure you only caught springtails. i read they like to eat yeast so i figured beer would attract them.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Your talking about catching springtails from outside i assume?


----------



## DannyD (May 6, 2012)

yes, from outside


----------

